# Radio Room ss Orcades/MABA



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Not very often a chance to see the Radio Room staff in action on a a 1950's Ocean Lner complete with state of the art Mimco Ocenaspan MF/HF transmitter and accompanying Worldspan QRO amplifier including Mercury MF/Electra HF RX combo and RelianceEmergency TX...


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

Everyone looked so old in those days.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

They both had a couple of rows of medals - obviously ex WW2.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like both are wearing 2nd RO braid so possibly neither were actually in charge..


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I believe that back in the 1950s passenger ship R/O positions were very much a "dead man's shoes" proposition, much prized. Newly-qualified R/Os getting initial sea-time supervision were the only young men in the Radio Room.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Another quirk in ss Orcades radio life I believe MABA was not her original call sign..
Maybe someone can elaborate better than I but all I can remember is whatever her original call sign allocation she was given MABA the then UK general call for press messages..


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Another quirk in ss Orcades radio life I believe MABA was not her original call sign..
> Maybe someone can elaborate better than I but all I can remember is whatever her original call sign allocation she was given MABA the then UK general call for press messages..


I remember reading that it was a G call, but way down the list...it would be still sent before MABA in traffic lists though...strange...


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Agreed it does seem a tad strange and have yet to read if it was an actual call sign change or original allocation that just happened to be used for UK press broadcasts.. 
Another and more sensible change was P&O's ss Himalaya originally allocated MCDY and changed to GBDK..


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

In the 1960s the 2 daily Press broadcast sessions from Portishead were transmitted under the callsign GTZZ. Messages to British Ships used either GBMS or MBMS, depending on the source or content.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

I remember the call sign as GTZZ in the early 60s when I used to struggle typing the press on to a Gestetner (spelling?) duplicating skin. The R/O on the key would have been the Chief as in those days the wavy braid with the diamond was the braid for that position. The other R/O without the diamond would have been the 2nd. I as 3rd and the 4th on BI Devonia had a single wavy. In later days the straight braid with green, the chief would have three stripes and the 2nd two and a half.
Orcades was certainly MABA when I was visiting a friend on board in Sydney in 1969.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Ron Stringer said:


> In the 1960s the 2 daily Press broadcast sessions from Portishead were transmitted under the callsign GTZZ. Messages to British Ships used either GBMS or MBMS, depending on the source or content.


Memory not the greatest but seem to recollect that the press was not originally sent from Portishead until early 1963. Previously from Rugby or Baldock or elsewhere....


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

You may well be right, my concern was always with the problems of receiving the bloody Press, on a CR300, in the Caribbean and I never gave any thought to where it came from. I knew that Portisheadradio transmitters were not at Portishead (or at Highbridge, Burnham on Sea either) but didn't ever know which of the avalilable transmitter sites were in use at any one time on the particular frequency that I was listening to. Since all the messages came from Portisheadradio I just assumed that the Press broadcasts came along the same route.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Ron Stringer said:


> You may well be right, my concern was always with the problems of receiving the bloody Press, on a CR300, in the Caribbean and I never gave any thought to where it came from. I knew that Portisheadradio transmitters were not at Portishead (or at Highbridge, Burnham on Sea either) but didn't ever know which of the avalilable transmitter sites were in use at any one time on the particular frequency that I was listening to. Since all the messages came from Portisheadradio I just assumed that the Press broadcasts came along the same route.


I was referring to the authority behind the press release. Couple of guys visited the ship in KGV London March 63 and said Portishead were taking over. I had assumed that they already were. 
Worst place for copying was near Rio, horrendous static.
Made the mistake of typing the daily stock exchange figures without checking the previous day’s copy. Later discovered that the form had been changed and we didn’t have a copy. Bemused passengers.
Rgds.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Wismajorvik said:


> I was referring to the authority behind the press release. Couple of guys visited the ship in KGV London March 63 and said Portishead were taking over. I had assumed that they already were.
> Worst place for copying was near Rio, horrendous static.
> Made the mistake of typing the daily stock exchange figures without checking the previous day’s copy. Later discovered that the form had been changed and we didn’t have a copy. Bemused passengers.
> Rgds.


My memory now flowing. Recollect the first transmission from Portishead was sent at about 30wpm and my chief sent a service message to Portishead after which the speed was reduced and the press was restarted. I believe transmission was only on one frequency.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

R651400 said:


> Looks like both are wearing 2nd RO braid so possibly neither were actually in charge..


One does have a Diamond which I believe signified being in charge.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Vision not what it used to be and yes I think I detect the hint of a Chief's diamond on the sleeve of RO at the desk twiddling the Electra RX...


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

I was Junior R/O (Chota Marconi Sahib) on CITY OF PORT ELIZABETH / GPLC from October 1965 to May 1966.

I took the dreaded GTZZ Wireless Press at night. I can't quite remember the two transmission times - 2200Z & 0200Z??

It was definitely transmitted by Portishead/Burnham and on more than one freq simultaneously.

The original Portishead GRL freq 1,612 was a life-saver close to UK.

There was also a 4MHz freq that was usually QRM5 by a Capetown/Simonstown Naval Tx on the same freq - ZRH.

I am certain that there would have been 8MHz & 12MHz freqs as well, but not much use at night on the UK-SA run.

It was a long time ago but curiously I still have a pad of the WP forms!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The "early", shorter transmission of the GTZZ broadcasts was at 2148Z and the second session was at 0100Z. They were both multi-band transmissions - in the Caribbean none of the frequencies were great; sometimes it was possible to get weak signals on 4, 6 and 8 MHz while at other times one would be dominant and easily workable. At other times of the year and while on passage across the Atlantic 12 or even 16 MHz could be copied occasionally. 

The trick was to be early and tune to frequency in each band as quickly as possible while the GTZZ call wheel/loop was running and select the signal that was the strongest or least subject to interference. I hated those operators at Portishead who only ran the callsign briefly before starting the broadcast and loved those who started the callsign at least 5 minutes before transmission time. Nipping between bands and finding the notified frequency in each band was not a speedy or precise operation with only a CR300 available. Even after selecting the best signal available there was no certainty that it would hold for the next 30 to 45 minutes of the broadcast. A deep fade, or some powerful interference on a nearby (or even the same) frequency could quickly spoil one's evening.

The real pressure came from not feeling in control. The transmission was at speed - never less than 25wpm and often significantly higher, regardless of the conditions at the receiving position and there was no ability to pause or demand a repeat of a missed character or word. It was a juggernaut, rushing on without consideration and once transmitted, lost to you forever.

The results of your efforts had then to be presented for review and comment, firstly by your boss and then by all on board. Not my favourite activity aboard ship, not by a long chalk.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Ron, you are exactly correct on the times.
I was a little bit hesitant over the 2148Z bcst as the N.Atlantic Wx & Navs were on from 2130Z-2200Z and may have clashed if lengthy.

As well as GRL, any idea of the C/S series used for GTZZ?

The BBC WS was a great filler-in for missed bits of news but of course no help with the Stock Exchange prices.

I had to get the whole thing typed out onto the Gestetner wax skin by 0600ST ready for the Scribbley.
I reckoned that was actually his job as we were not trained to touch-type.

The pi$$head of a chief R/O certainly never ever vetted the paper before I handed it to the Scribbley as he was drunkenly mattress-bound; even frequently failing to turn-to for his watch at 0800Z.

Yes, I hated the GTZZ, my chief R/O and the Scribbley. It still rankles after 60 years!!!


----------

